# Warning Message: My Boot Camp-Parallels Desktop... More than one Partition



## Kittikatt60 (Feb 6, 2008)

Warning Message! 

My Boot Camp - Parellels Desktop

"More than one Windows partitions are found. This is not a standard Boot Camp Configuration. Please refer to the Parallels Destop for Mac User Guide, Using Boot Camp Windows XP Installation Chapter for Instructions on how to configure parallels Virtual Machine in case of non-standard Boot Camp configuration on your Macintosh Computer."

Now here is what's on my new Macbook Pro Leopard 10.5.1 that had Boot Camp Asst. 2.0 & Parallels Desktop 3.0 Build 5160.0 

I ran the update, which apparently just downloaded and didn't upgrade, so here is what's appearing on my system now...

1. My HD - Mac drive 
2. Untitled HD - (this is my operating Windows Partition)
3. My Boot Camp (icon that appears to be a shortcut)
4. Parallels Desktop HD - (it's an Orange HD icon) - downloads\parallels-desktop-5160-Mac-en.dmg
5. parallels Desktop.sparse.image (compressed - carbon copy clone)
6. Under "Today" in Finder: Parallels Desktop and files for new download of 3.0 Build 5584

I need to apparently replace the old 5160 Build of Parallels to the upgrade of 5584 build and not loose my data (hence the clone, not sure how that all goes back together again) and get rid of anything that doesn't need to be there, so it doesn't continue to mess up my applications and just waste space.
I'm a new Mac user, but pretty well versed on the windows side, but haven't figured out all the fabulous goodies with the Mac, looking forward to it once I can have my system running smoothly...

Has anyone ran into this and if so, do you have any suggestions?

Thanks so much for your help,

Kitti


----------

